# Side view mirrors



## peacenlove613 (Nov 9, 2015)

I have a 07 Sentra 2.0. The side view mirrors are manual. It's starting to be a real pain now that my wife started driving my car and we have to keep adjusting the mirrors. 
Does anyone know if the Sentra comes pre wired for power mirrors?
I took the door off but didn't find anything. 
Where else can I look?
Any tips would be greatly appreciated. 

Thank you very much.


----------



## peacenlove613 (Nov 9, 2015)

Anyone ever do this?


----------

